# Jailbroken Amazon Fire stick



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone got one of these?

What do you think of them and what is actually available on them?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Anyone got one of these?
> 
> What do you think of them and what is actually available on them?


Mate has one gonna get one asap ... everything u can imagine ... every channel / movie / pay per view events / foreign channels he can even view cctv cameras in miami


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

i have 1 and everything is available


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Anyone got one of these?
> 
> What do you think of them and what is actually available on them?


Mate has one gonna get one asap ... everything u can imagine ... every channel / movie / pay per view events / foreign channels he can even view cctv cameras in miami


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Buy one just jail break it yourself. Takes ten minutea


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Brought my yesterday and done it myself at home... Not worth buying one preloaded... Just YouTube how to do it and it'll work. It's worth it believe me


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jay2110 said:


> Brought my yesterday and done it myself at home... Not worth buying one preloaded... Just YouTube how to do it and it'll work. It's worth it believe me


I'm waiting on my Fire Stick to turn up tomorrow then I'm gonna JB it myself. What are the best addons to install?


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Phoenix, genisis and navi x are the best ones I've installed so far... Best thing to do is click on "get more" once you've downloaded everything and just read the descriptions and install whatever you want (youll see what I mean tomorrow) ... YouTube has sh1tloads of reccomendations as well. like I said only had it a day but if I find any good ones I'll put them on here


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

MF88 said:


> I'm waiting on my Fire Stick to turn up tomorrow then I'm gonna JB it myself. What are the best addons to install?


Forgot to quote..


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Install the beast build, you don't jailbreak a firestick btw


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Install the beast build, you don't jailbreak a firestick btw


this.

Great bit of kit.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Install the beast build, you don't jailbreak a firestick btw
> 
> What does it do ???


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Jay2110 said:


> Phoenix, genisis and navi x are the best ones I've installed so far... Best thing to do is click on "get more" once you've downloaded everything and just read the descriptions and install whatever you want (youll see what I mean tomorrow) ... YouTube has sh1tloads of reccomendations as well. like I said only had it a day but if I find any good ones I'll put them on here


So do you need all of them, or do they do different things, sorry if thats stupid question lol


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Has all the repositorys you'd ever need for all tv, porn, movie, Box office etc etc so you don't need to do it yourself, looks pretty to


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sams said:


> So do you need all of them, or do they do different things, sorry if thats stupid question lol


Different things but by the sounds of it you may as well download the beast build... I'm gonna take a look now


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Sams said:


> So do you need all of them, or do they do different things, sorry if thats stupid question lol


navi X is movies porn etc. Genesis for films tv shows ..so is pheonix

but can get certain 3oclock footie games etc. This fire stick just sounds the same as a android box... Good stuff


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

havering said:


> Buy one just jail break it yourself. Takes ten minutea





Jay2110 said:


> Brought my yesterday and done it myself at home... Not worth buying one preloaded... Just YouTube how to do it and it'll work. It's worth it believe me


how do you do this have you got a link for the YYouTube video?



PLauGE said:


> Install the beast build, you don't jailbreak a firestick btw


what's the beast build?


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> how do you do this have you got a link for the YYouTube video?what's the beast build?


No link but just search "how to load kodi onto firestick" and you'll have 20+ to choose from.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Jay2110 said:


> No link but just search "how to load kodi onto firestick" and you'll have 20+ to choose from.


Ok, does it have all the channels already installed on KODI?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

it is a theme that someone has preloaded with all the best addons with artwork as well


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Ok, does it have all the channels already installed on KODI?


After you've installed kodi search "install beast build on kodi" on youtube and do that. After that you're good to go. I just downloaded it today after reading the posts above and its got everything you need


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> Ok, does it have all the channels already installed on KODI?


to install the beast build go to add source under system and type exactly http://spartanpixel.net/repo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv also got an Amazing fire stick.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What is beast build then??


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Jay2110 said:


> After you've installed kodi search "install beast build on kodi" on youtube and do that. After that you're good to go. I just downloaded it today after reading the posts above and its got everything you need


what iisit though just an interface?


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> what iisit though just an interface?


Yeah pretty much. everythings a lot easier to navigate and its got all the best features already loaded to use rather than have you filter through and find them yourself


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Mine is crap. Sat in the TV above the wifi router with strong signal but everything always freezes or judders when watching the football


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

elliot1989 said:


> Mine is crap. Sat in the TV above the wifi router with strong signal but everything always freezes or judders when watching the football


They HD sport streams will always judder using a firestick.

The boxes where you can directly wire in a Internet cable will provide a steady stream.

I find a lower quality stream will play much better


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I can get NBC Sports and Golf anytime, any day full 1080P the picture is better than Sky, shows all the football on a Saturday and others.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> What is beast build then??


it is kodi that has been skinned with all the best addons preloaded bit like fusion but better you dont have to dig into sub menus for most of the good addons the artwork is fantastic too. I put a link a few post up to copy in which also gives you the Spartan build as well (the best looking skin IMO).


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

> Anyone got one of these?
> 
> What do you think of them and what is actually available on them?


Selling mine near new, £40 posted if you want


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Selling mine near new, £40 posted if you want


Why are you selling it, is it jail broken


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

> Why are you selling it, is it jail broken


No need for it, ye jailbroken


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

havering said:


> I can get NBC Sports and Golf anytime, any day full 1080P the picture is better than Sky, shows all the football on a Saturday and others.


what addon you using for nbc? i was using pheonix but the links have been dead recently


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

my firestick is p1sh, it buffers non stop


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> my firestick is p1sh, it buffers non stop


raspberry pi2 for the win mate. Cheap too


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> it is kodi that has been skinned with all the best addons preloaded bit like fusion but better you dont have to dig into sub menus for most of the good addons the artwork is fantastic too. I put a link a few post up to copy in which also gives you the Spartan build as well (the best looking skin IMO).


so phoenix and turk sports etc along with all the channels you have will just be under sections and still there?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> so phoenix and turk sports etc along with all the channels you have will just be under sections and still there?


yes but if any of the channels you have are not there they are easily added as superepo and total installer is also installed with it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> raspberry pi2 for the win mate. Cheap too


just googled it but to save me reading up on it, will it stop me from kicking my firestick through my TV?

i see its hardwired, makes sense as firestick is wifi and as reliable as HDU's bank loan for his BMW

fcukin 2nd edit, i see the pi2 you need memory and other bits, seems like a pain in the arse, give me the low down mate

x


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> yes but if any of the channels you have are not there they are easily added as superepo and total installer is also installed with it.


and how do you do that if you lose the channels.

New to this crap


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> my firestick is p1sh, it buffers non stop


my firestick is excellent. it could be the servers your streaming from that cause the buffering. you cant just click on every source and expect it to be good, you got to shop around a little.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> my firestick is excellent. it could be the servers your streaming from that cause the buffering. you cant just click on every source and expect it to be good, you got to shop around a little.


im sick of shopping mate, its just a hassle. Fcuk all plays longer than 5secs.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> just googled it but to save me reading up on it, will it stop me from kicking my firestick through my TV?
> 
> i see its hardwired, makes sense as firestick is wifi and as reliable as HDU's bank loan for his BMW
> 
> ...


buy the noobs starter pack £40 odd of eBay and amazon comes with everything u need except maybe a USB keybiard for the initial start up then use your phone or tablet to control it, can be WiFi or wired I run mine off the USB on my tv so it boots straight into kodi when switched on. And you probably won't use the fire stick again.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> im sick of shopping mate, its just a hassle. Fcuk all plays longer than 5secs.


you just need to remember the name of the a good source and use that


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> im sick of shopping mate, its just a hassle. Fcuk all plays longer than 5secs.


I'd recommend just getting a satellite receiver (if you have sky or a dish) and get a "gift every month or 3 months


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> and how do you do that if you lose the channels.
> 
> New to this crap


go into settings and addons chose superrepo and install whatever it you are looking for or in programs use total installer search and install.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> you just need to remember the name of the a good source and use that


whats ur go2 source for films. Ill try it now.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> whats ur go2 source for films. Ill try it now.


Genesis


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Genesis


aye thats what i use

Pick a link, it opens, plays 4 a few secs, buffers, repeat

Signel is gd so it says


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> aye thats what i use
> 
> Pick a link, it opens, plays 4 a few secs, buffers, repeat
> 
> Signel is gd so it says


Are you picking the 1080 links or just the normal HD links?

Do a speedtest on your broadband and post up the result.

www.speedtest.net


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Are you picking the 1080 links or just the normal HD links?
> 
> Do a speedtest on your broadband and post up the result.
> 
> www.speedtest.net


Just tested mine and its 0.95 megabite hahaha, maybe the stick isn't a good option for me


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> go into settings and addons chose superrepo and install whatever it you are looking for or in programs use total installer search and install.


says I need to create an account with credit card details when I first purchased it??


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> says I need to create an account with credit card details when I first purchased it??


purchased what?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> purchased what?


ignore that, when I try to downloaded kodi on the arm file it only saves as an apk file on my pc and I cannot find an adroid option in users, what do I need to do?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> ignore that, when I try to downloaded kodi on the arm file it only saves as an apk file on my pc and I cannot find an adroid option in users, what do I need to do?


what are you downloading it to? Pc, fire stick ,android device.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> what are you downloading it to? Pc, fire stick ,android device.


to pc on windows 8 meant to be like this in the video but where he opens the android file mine isn't there


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> to pc on windows 8 meant to be like this in the video but where he opens the android file mine isn't there


http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-kodi-on-amazon-fire-tv/

this is the tutorial I used to setup a few watch the video to guide you through it. Should take you no more than 10 mins.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Are you picking the 1080 links or just the normal HD links?
> 
> Do a speedtest on your broadband and post up the result.
> 
> www.speedtest.net


Tried all links, hd, low quality etc

Dl 9.87

Upload 1.34


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Tried all links, hd, low quality etc
> 
> Dl 9.87
> 
> Upload 1.34


does it actually play at all or just freeze at the start and says buffering?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Do you need kodi 15.1 for the beast build? I'll have no idea what I'm doing so a mate is going to help out getting kodi on there.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> does it actually play at all or just freeze at the start and says buffering?


freeze at start. Watched 1 full film since purchased. Spoke with sky, they said these things on wifi are hit or miss. C unt

Just got. 24secs in on latest walking dead then it pauses, i can play it again but only get a few secs b4 it pauses again. I give up

Ill get something i can hardwire


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> freeze at start. Watched 1 full film since purchased. Spoke with sky, they said these things on wifi are hit or miss. C unt
> 
> Just got. 24secs in on latest walking dead then it pauses, i can play it again but only get a few secs b4 it pauses again. I give up
> 
> Ill get something i can hardwire





Heavyassweights said:


> freeze at start. Watched 1 full film since purchased. Spoke with sky, they said these things on wifi are hit or miss. C unt
> 
> Just got. 24secs in on latest walking dead then it pauses, i can play it again but only get a few secs b4 it pauses again. I give up
> 
> Ill get something i can hardwire


try ororo TV addon for TV shows that is the link I would use first in the likes of genesis or any other addons if it's there hardly ever buffers.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> whats ur go2 source for films. Ill try it now.


ggenisis, stream all the sources and navi x


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-kodi-on-amazon-fire-tv/
> 
> this is the tutorial I used to setup a few watch the video to guide you through it. Should take you no more than 10 mins.


got some icons but the don't load up like vdub etc


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> try ororo TV addon for TV shows that is the link I would use first in the likes of genesis or any other addons if it's there hardly ever buffers.


where's that?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> got some icons but the don't load up like vdub etc


under system on the homepage add source and type http://spartanpixel.net/repo to install the beast build


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> under system on the homepage add source and type http://spartanpixel.net/repo to install the beast build


Does that work with kodi 15.1 / 15.2?


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it not worth just getting a android box? I have a openbox already but these seem better?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TRT lifter said:


> Do you need kodi 15.1 for the beast build? I'll have no idea what I'm doing so a mate is going to help out getting kodi on there.


should work on helix too .


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TRT lifter said:


> Does that work with kodi 15.1 / 15.2?


is that isengard if so yes as that what I am running.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> under system on the homepage add source and type http://spartanpixel.net/repo to install the beast build


Then what?

I have silence rom

Apk

Or wizard build up


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Then what?
> 
> I have silence rom
> 
> ...


install the wizard when done reboot under programs you should see the build


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Received my android box today, fully loaded with kodi. Have it all set up but can't seem to watch anything. Tried Genesis, 1channel etc. But keep getting the message "stream not available" on absolutely everything. My broadband is good. Wireless router in the same room as android box.

Anyone had this problem?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

The beast works better on 14.2 apparently


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> install the wizard when done reboot under programs you should see the build


I've got the beast interface but when I go to sports TV BT etc stream wwon't open


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeebo said:


> Received my android box today, fully loaded with kodi. Have it all set up but can't seem to watch anything. Tried Genesis, 1channel etc. But keep getting the message "stream not available" on absolutely everything. My broadband is good. Wireless router in the same room as android box.
> 
> Anyone had this problem?


you could try running fresh start in programs that will wipe it but you would then need to reinstall all your addons tho. 1 channel is blocked you will need a vpn for it.


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Beware, started looking into this and first thing I hit was warnings that most of the popular streaming sites are now starting to be blocked by Sky, BT etc. same as the torrent sites.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jeebo said:


> Received my android box today, fully loaded with kodi. Have it all set up but can't seem to watch anything. Tried Genesis, 1channel etc. But keep getting the message "stream not available" on absolutely everything. My broadband is good. Wireless router in the same room as android box.
> 
> Anyone had this problem?


try force refreshing the repos. Google will ttell you how. Then turn box off and on and see if the addonsaddons auto update


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

f4tb0y said:


> Beware, started looking into this and first thing I hit was warnings that most of the popular streaming sites are now starting to be blocked by Sky, BT etc. same as the torrent sites.


They better fu**ing not be pal


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

f4tb0y said:


> Beware, started looking into this and first thing I hit was warnings that most of the popular streaming sites are now starting to be blocked by Sky, BT etc. same as the torrent sites.


They haven't just started, it's been going on since 2012. Basically, an organisation representing the big music and film companies obtained a court order forcing the major ISPs to block specified URLs involved in the distribution of pirated content. All it's done really is lead to a game of cat and mouse. The media companies discover new URLs and go through the process of getting them added to the court order, the ISPs comply with the court order and block the URLs, then the pirates move to new servers, wash rinse repeat.

You can either put up with the minor inconvenience of having to check for new sources periodically or use a VPN. I use a VPN personally. It costs me a couple of quid a month and has worked without issue. The downside for Fire TV users is that you cannot run a VPN client direct on the stick or box so you have to either configure the VPN on your broadband router or put another router in line between your main one and the Fire TV device. I wnet with an additional router inline and the router I use cost me £25 so no major outlay there. If configuring routers puts you off then probably better to avoid Fire TV and get a device that can run a VPN client - e.g. PC/laptop, Raspberry Pi, Android TV box.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> I've got the beast interface but when I go to sports TV BT etc stream wwon't open


what happens when you try to open it? What addons are you using? I can access BT sports through several addons on mine some don't work its a case of finding the ones that do UK turks should be working phoenix too and loads on navi x.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> what happens when you try to open it? What addons are you using? I can access BT sports through several addons on mine some don't work its a case of finding the ones that do UK turks should be working phoenix too and loads on navi x.


no icons opened.

I used montreal sports http:// or something.

Then used spartanpixel.net to get beast on wizard.

None worked


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> no icons opened.
> 
> I used montreal sports http:// or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

I've taken the beast off and installing kodi again.

Which add on do you add first


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm crap with this sort of stuff! Anyone want to sell me one that's ready to rock?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

TIDALWAVE said:


> I've taken the beast off and installing kodi again.
> 
> Which add on do you add first


Phoenix and Genesis are all I really use, and VideoDevil for some porn. I've got legit netflix as well, so with all those I don't really need anything else.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm crap with this sort of stuff! Anyone want to sell me one that's ready to rock?


You'll find plenty of people selling Fire Sticks or Android TV boxes with KODI pre-installed on ebay. I'm not convinced it's worth going down that route though. Taking the time to learn to install and configure KODI yourself will mean you have the knowledge to maintain and fix it as and when required. It's not hard to understand if you set aside some time and make the effort. Start with KODI on a device you already have like a PC/Laptop or tablet. Once you've decided you like it and know how to work it you can then consider getting a Fire TV stick or other dedicate device.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Phoenix and Genesis are all I really use, and VideoDevil for some porn. I've got legit netflix as well, so with all those I don't really need anything else.


I used this giyde.






What's going wrong?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> I've taken the beast off and installing kodi again.
> 
> Which add on do you add first


type this in the add source same as the beast http://Srp.nu call it superrepo this will give you over 1000 addons but won't add a theme, to choose from browse them at your leisure. The ones I always install are these I use a vpn to access blocked ones.

navi x

genesis

ororo tv

phoenix

movies hd

icefilms (blocked)

1 channel(blocked

these addons will give you all that you need if you are stuck follow these steps https://superrepo.org/get-started/


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Got mine delivered and set up today (really easy, and I'm clueless with computers). My sports channels are standard definition though...... Can you toggle HD/SD somehow or is it a case of finding HD streams? Running the beast build by the way.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> I'm using kodi 14.1 Phoenix won't open as a lot of others don't, even with the above
> 
> you could try running fresh start in programs that will wipe it but you would then need to reinstall all your addons tho. 1 channel is blocked you will need a vpn for it.


got beast and mine won't open any streams, what's up with that?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> got beast and mine won't open any streams, what's up with that?


I thought you were taking the beast build off it


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

my housemate has an android box plugged in to a 50mb virgin router, absolute garbage. cant stream for 2 mins without buffering, thats if the channel loads at all. I cant see the fire stick being any different, probably worse as it wont be hardwired to our router.

I just use couchtuner on my laptop, less hassle.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

I've got a dedicated ARM pc behind the tv with Kodi etc running and have couchpotato, Sabzbd running for all my films and tv shows.

Also have Genesis running etc, but I prefer to have my films on hard drive, gets a pain sometimes trying to find a decent stream for stuff!

Also got a Sat receiver with a gift that I set up myself for all things Sky, so I'm fairly covered for everything.

Got an Android box for up stairs tv, It's a bit garbage tho, and the remote is dreadful.

Thinking of replacing this with the Amazon Fire Tv box, alot more powerful than the Amazon stick and wired as well, I'll run this with the Internet plug things, the remote for the box is supposed to be great too and uses RF instead of IR so don't have to point directly to the box.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

dmsknk said:


> my housemate has an android box plugged in to a 50mb virgin router, absolute garbage. cant stream for 2 mins without buffering, thats if the channel loads at all. I cant see the fire stick being any different, probably worse as it wont be hardwired to our router.
> 
> I just use couchtuner on my laptop, less hassle.


Well there are lots of variables that may impact the experience an individual has with KODI and there's not enough info to even begin to guess at what your housemate's problem(s) might be. One possibility is that there are lots of different Android boxes and the quality differs massively so it could just be down to him having sh!t hardware. Or it could be lack of knowledge on his part and an inability to troubleshoot and resolve issues.

As to the Fire TV devices, I've configured 6 personally so far -2 boxes and 4 sticks across 3 households and they are all working well. If you check the various Kodi forums you will find that there are plenty of users having a good experience with both devices.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

One of the problems with a preloaded box is they have a lot of sh!t on it that you will never use and that can only affect performance. A few things to help performance is to disable actor thumbnails and change screen resolution to 720p I know not its not 1080 but its still hd also change time to proper zone.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

My 4 year old Android box upstairs wired through home plugs and back then a 2mb connection worked well without to many problems.

It was just so slow to load and 10 seconds delay with everything.

But didn't have much trouble streaming.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

> Well there are lots of variables that may impact the experience an individual has with KODI and there's not enough info to even begin to guess at what your housemate's problem(s) might be. One possibility is that there are lots of different Android boxes and the quality differs massively so it could just be down to him having sh!t hardware. Or it could be lack of knowledge on his part and an inability to troubleshoot and resolve issues.
> 
> As to the Fire TV devices, I've configured 6 personally so far -2 boxes and 4 sticks across 3 households and they are all working well. If you check the various Kodi forums you will find that there are plenty of users having a good experience with both devices.


He has the M4 or something like that I believe. He got it off gumtree pre-loaded with Kodi. I myself have had problems with it after installing it on my mac. Navi X looks brilliant but try to actually load a channel and it freezes. I have no doubt people have good experiences with them because i have seen so many positive reviews, but personally, Ive never taken to it for the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Have a read of this regarding buffering issues etc.

http://www.tvaddons.ag/buffering-tips/


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> just googled it but to save me reading up on it, will it stop me from kicking my firestick through my TV?
> 
> i see its hardwired, makes sense as firestick is wifi and as reliable as HDU's bank loan for his BMW
> 
> ...


I have a firestick in my bedroom and a pi2 in the living room, on sky fibre both work fine. although i tend to have only watched live stuff downstairs on the pi which is hardwired but the stick streams movies and box sets no problems at all. send me a pm with any questions re set up etc.

Some sources are hit and miss, the only things i cannot find that i wanted to watch are legend and amy? any clues anyone?

i use sports devil and phoenix for sports and genesis for everything else.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

dan23 said:


> I have a firestick in my bedroom and a pi2 in the living room, on sky fibre both work fine. although i tend to have only watched live stuff downstairs on the pi which is hardwired but the stick streams movies and box sets no problems at all. send me a pm with any questions re set up etc.
> 
> Some sources are hit and miss, the only things i cannot find that i wanted to watch are legend and amy? any clues anyone?
> 
> i use sports devil and phoenix for sports and genesis for everything else.


Anyone able to find peaky blinders season 2? It's not on genesis as far as I could see.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone able to find peaky blinders season 2? It's not on genesis as far as I could see.


try ororo TV or icefilms.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> One of the problems with a preloaded box is they have a lot of sh!t on it that you will never use and that can only affect performance. A few things to help performance is to disable actor thumbnails and change screen resolution to 720p I know not its not 1080 but its still hd also change time to proper zone.


most of mine don't work, i put diconnect on the guide I linked llike the video says.

Why can't iget anything up like pheonix, this just has an nhl thing on


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

@Muckshifter

I have a raspberry pi 2 model B 1GB & 8GB NOOBS Edition and want to load kodi onto it, how do I DL it to raspberry pi 2?

do you have to have to add it to the micro SD card separately on a laptop or can you do it directly through the raspberry device?

idiot proof it if you can, I don't have a scooby YouTube tutorials go on about various files, extracting etc and I get lost. Is there a simpler way?

cheers


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> @Muckshifter
> 
> I have a raspberry pi 2 model B 1GB & 8GB NOOBS Edition and want to load kodi onto it, how do I DL it to raspberry pi 2?
> 
> ...


just switch it on and follow the instructions if you are new I suggest you choose openelec when given the choice as it saves you having to set up network manager which an be a bit of a pain. Once installed type http://srp.nu follow these instructions https://superrepo.org/get-started/ add navi x, genesis, ororo TV, Phoenix, and movies HD to get you started and once you get the hang of it you can install the likes of the beast build. Use your usb on the TV to power the raspberry pi save using the socket and it boots straight into kodi when you switch the TV on. Going out just now will quote you some tips later on.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> just switch it on and follow the instructions if you are new I suggest you choose openelec when given the choice as it saves you having to set up network manager which an be a bit of a pain. Once installed type http://srp.nu follow these instructions https://superrepo.org/get-started/ add navi x, genesis, ororo TV, Phoenix, and movies HD to get you started and once you get the hang of it you can install the likes of the beast build. Use your usb on the TV to power the raspberry pi save using the socket and it boots straight into kodi when you switch the TV on. Going out just now will quote you some tips later on.


cheers for input.

its getting openelec onto the raspberry pi that I'm stuck at

I can login in to raspberry, then at the command line I get a $ sign asking for another command. The pi instructions says to type 'startx' from there it takes you to the web browsing, programming etc

any ideas for accessing openelec?

Cheers


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> cheers for input.
> 
> its getting openelec onto the raspberry pi that I'm stuck at
> 
> ...


 Did you get a menu where you check a box the options should be raspbmc openelec and raspian it sounds like you have installed raspian if so to uninstall switch off and when coloured screen comes up there should be an option to press shift do that to get to install menu.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> most of mine don't work, i put diconnect on the guide I linked llike the video says.
> 
> Why can't iget anything up like pheonix, this just has an nhl thing on


I would suggest running fresh start and installing superrepo and installing the most popular addons to get used to it, then maybe look at adding builds or different skins follow the link I quoted you after you run fresh start and see if that gets you going.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> I would suggest running fresh start and installing superrepo and installing the most popular addons to get used to it, then maybe look at adding builds or different skins follow the link I quoted you after you run fresh start and see if that gets you going.


didnt work that, just get pheonix then inside it has nhl, settings, downloads and search.

Using windows Btw

Wots up??


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> didnt work that, just get pheonix then inside it has nhl, settings, downloads and search.
> 
> Using windows Btw
> 
> Wots up??


you are not giving much to go on.

what didn't work? Using windows for what? What is the version ( system info down bottom) what skin are you using (settings/appearance).


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> you are not giving much to go on.
> 
> what didn't work? Using windows for what? What is the version ( system info down bottom) what skin are you using (settings/appearance).


this is exactly what I did.

followed this guide all the way to 7.18 minutes






running firestarter apk

https://github.com/sphinx02/FireStarter

and KODI 15.2

then the only addons I used was this

https://superrepo.org/get-started/

then got the video addons and the wont open.

what do I need to do to work this crap?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> using 15.1 and launching firestarter
> 
> Then using super repo, and the addons don't open


what is firestarter?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> what is firestarter?


see above


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

I see you are running 15.1 isengard. I have no idea what firestarter is when installing superrepo did you install the version for isengard. Did you run fresh start from within programs.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> Did you get a menu where you check a box the options should be raspbmc openelec and raspian it sounds like you have installed raspian if so to uninstall switch off and when coloured screen comes up there should be an option to press shift do that to get to install menu.


You were spot on. I now have Kodi installed and will try and add sources. Cheers


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> You were spot on. I now have Kodi installed and will try and add sources. Cheers


no problem glad to help.

A few tips I always do

change screen resolution to 720p I know not 1080 but still HD none the less. Settings/system/ resolution/1280x720

disable actor thumbnails settings/video

make sure you are in the proper time zone settings/appearance/international

these should help performance.

for shortcut on home page settings/appearance/skin/settings/addon shortcuts/videos

once you are more confident you can change the look by choosing a different skin from within superrepo and settings/appearance.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> this is exactly what I did.
> 
> followed this guide all the way to 7.18 minutes
> 
> ...


that's your full quote coming through the update hast been sh!te on here. You obviously have kodi installed all I can ask you to do is run fresh start this will wipe kodi clean and clear any conflicting errors then install one addon at a time through superrepo


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> no problem glad to help.
> 
> A few tips I always do
> 
> ...


You explained it well :thumb

I'm going to look through a few threads to see what else I need to download, sports etc

cheers


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sams said:


> Just tested mine and its 0.95 megabite hahaha, maybe the stick isn't a good option for me


Is your ISP a potato?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> You explained it well :thumb
> 
> I'm going to look through a few threads to see what else I need to download, sports etc
> 
> cheers


for sports devil follow this http://www.iwillfolo.com/install-sportsdevil-xbmc/

for Zeus follow this https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-zeus-video-add-on-kodi/

dont forget Phoenix and navi x for sports too, all of these should give anything that you are looking for.

once you get the hang of it look into adding a build it takes kodi to a whole new level (Chris B builds are good ones to look up in Google).


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> that's your full quote coming through the update hast been sh!te on here. You obviously have kodi installed all I can ask you to do is run fresh start this will wipe kodi clean and clear any conflicting errors then install one addon at a time through superrepo


I used the guide you recommend and started again, this doesn't show a connection on mine when I connect






from 2.05 on the video

Mine on windows 8 doesn't show the device connected when I click connect

Even after all this only turk sports will work no movies turk work.

Pheonix is the same as before, just an nhl options nothing else


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

> I used the guide you recommend and started again, this doesn't show a connection on mine when I connect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you may be misunderstanding you clearly have kodi installed so no need to install it again the hard bit is done. What you need toto do is go into superrepo and in the programs bit look for the fresh start addon install it and run it from within kodi. Use this video to see how to run it you can install fusion but I prefer to install my own addons without all the other crap that comes with fusion.https://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.tvaddons.ag/factory-restore-kodi/&sa=U&ved=0CAsQFjAAahUKEwj0w7Tdm9vIAhXp73IKHQK-AsA&usg=AFQjCNFgnMphJKTAGdpVhNoPF5GaKtnjCQ


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> i think you may be misunderstanding you clearly have kodi installed so no need to install it again the hard bit is done. What you need toto do is go into superrepo and in the programs bit look for the fresh start addon install it and run it from within kodi. Use this video to see how to run it you can install fusion but I prefer to install my own addons without all the other crap that comes with fusion.https://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.tvaddons.ag/factory-restore-kodi/&sa=U&ved=0CAsQFjAAahUKEwj0w7Tdm9vIAhXp73IKHQK-AsA&usg=AFQjCNFgnMphJKTAGdpVhNoPF5GaKtnjCQ


I'll see if this works, what's the best one for premier league if I can't work Phoenix? I used to use nbcs on turk but now that's not available


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> I'll see if this works, what's the best one for premier league if I can't work Phoenix? I used to use nbcs on turk but now that's not available


I don't really follow football but sports devil, Zeus, navi x should give you streams to any sporting events and you should be able to get UK Turks too.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> I don't really follow football but sports devil, Zeus, navi x should give you streams to any sporting events and you should be able to get UK Turks too.


what's the link for zues?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> what's the link for zues?


https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-zeus-video-add-on-kodi/


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> I don't really follow football but sports devil, Zeus, navi x should give you streams to any sporting events and you should be able to get UK Turks too.


I've no i how to work navi


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> I've no i how to work navi


chose navi xtreme media portal then most viewed in the last 24 hrs and that's you once you get the hang of it you can use more advanced features I've never bothered tho.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-zeus-video-add-on-kodi/


that link don't work in the tutorial


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Phoenix is ****ed today!


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> chose navi xtreme media portal then most viewed in the last 24 hrs and that's you once you get the hang of it you can use more advanced features I've never bothered tho.


mate has 14.2 helix his works a charm. I used 15.2 iseberg and most addons don't work.

Is there an issue in the uk with 15.2?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

isengard


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Lots off addons just say not available when you go to the repository they say in the summary


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> no problem glad to help.
> 
> A few tips I always do
> 
> ...


isengard 15.2 doesn't give me the resolution option.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> that link don't work in the tutorial


thats the official link for it if it dont work you can get it through the beast build or other builds maybe try total installer. Regarding isengard i am on it and most things work as should apart from the the likes of iptv stalker and thats only because its a subscription now. As for resolution it should be there aslong as you are on the stock skin confluence.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> thats the official link for it if it dont work you can get it through the beast build or other builds maybe try total installer. Regarding isengard i am on it and most things work as should apart from the the likes of iptv stalker and thats only because its a subscription now. As for resolution it should be there aslong as you are on the stock skin confluence.


Still no resolution option, uninstalled 15.2 and uploaded 14.2 helix launching through firestarter 2.7

Same problems occur, no turk movies and most don't open. wot a waste of time these are


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Still no resolution option, uninstalled 15.2 and uploaded 14.2 helix launching through firestarter 2.7
> 
> Same problems occur, no turk movies and most don't open. wot a waste of time these are


 i reccomend a pi2 or a cubox over the firestick both are more powerful although cubox is more expensive. It will be something stupid that is causing the faults as kodi is working as should on my devices.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> i reccomend a pi2 or a cubox over the firestick both are more powerful although cubox is more expensive. It will be something stupid that is causing the faults as kodi is working as should on my devices.


dont know what though because turk sports link works yet the movies won't even open.

Get an error script fail on most addons and some won't open like genesis or zeus etc


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Everytime I take my fire stick out I end up in jail not breaking out...


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> They HD sport streams will always judder using a firestick.
> 
> The boxes where you can directly wire in a Internet cable will provide a steady stream.
> 
> I find a lower quality stream will play much better


X 2 its utter crap for live sport....ive had it ages on my computer and never use it ...its only good for pre recored stuff or streaming a movie from torrents ..

sky stuff is crap and as siad live sport is a no no to watch as the stream is always freezing up no matter what add on you try ...

i never use it me ..if i want to watch a movie ill download it and watch it that way no freezing at all ...live footy or PPV boxing ill just find a good stream on the internet and watch it that way ...

miles better.

mate has a kodi box on his tv ...thats crap as well for live stuff...all your doing is streaming from stuff thats out on the internet all over the place ..its been like that for years


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muckshifter said:


> for sports devil follow this http://www.iwillfolo.com/install-sportsdevil-xbmc/
> 
> for Zeus follow this https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-zeus-video-add-on-kodi/
> 
> ...


I DL sportsdevil and it seems to have all the channels but when I checked the football tonight a German game was on SKY Sports 1 whereas on my sky box it's an English game!

any ideas what's wrong?

the time zone is set for Uk


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> I DL sportsdevil and it seems to have all the channels but when I checked the football tonight a German game was on SKY Sports 1 whereas on my sky box it's an English game!
> 
> any ideas what's wrong?
> 
> the time zone is set for Uk


dont really follow the football so would only be guessing which link did you choose there should be a frontrow sporteu if i remember correctly. If you go to uk turks within navi x you should get premiership games as well as phoenix tv


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyone watching genisis, tv shows, do you get juddering when the camera pans etc.

I'm sure my device is upto it, tried to watch Fargo 1st episode, plays really well apart from some slight jitters, really anoying.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

gkf9 said:


> Anyone watching genisis, tv shows, do you get juddering when the camera pans etc.
> 
> I'm sure my device is upto it, tried to watch Fargo 1st episode, plays really well apart from some slight jitters, really anoying.


Sometimes you've gotta back up and view from a different steam


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Any links for champion league football that are good?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

My brother is now selling these stick lol, he uses his own Amazon account when he jail breaks them, will this mean it can come back on him


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

What do you mean by jailbreaking, like I said before there us no such thing

If he's installed kodi and a build such as beast then yea it can come back on him


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Download the UK Turks addon for football, tv just everything it's unreal, think it's part of metal kettle and tv addons.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> What do you mean by jailbreaking, like I said before there us no such thing
> 
> If he's installed kodi and a build such as beast then yea it can come back on him


Yep that's what I mean, I'll let him know not to do it off his account, at least I got mine for cheaper lol


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Had to do a fresh restall of Kodi, Genesis doesn't seem to what to play anything today for me, is anyone else struggling?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Try installing it from another source found a few addons a bit random at times


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

I've installed it from lambda same as last time, I've unistalled and reinstalled it no joy.


----------



## markhascole (Dec 29, 2017)

havering said:


> Buy one just jail break it yourself. Takes ten minutea


 Yes buddy i complete agree with you recently I jailbreak my fire stick, and literally, it is very easy. So if you want to jailbreak firestick than you can watch this helpful video:


----------

